# Loft Drawings



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hey here is some pictures of wot my pigeon loft will b like if any sees anything that would be bad please say so i can fix before i start building 

here is the link for my album http://community.webshots.com/album/543610702JGtpRV

thx for any ints


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What is your climate like, are you in North or South Georgia?
Keep doors and openings on the west side, not North side.

Looks like a fine design to me, from what I can see.

Make sure that it is open under the eaves of the roof, for circulation. Use the hardware cloth to cover those openings. Do you plan to put any windows in? 

Make sure the floor is off the ground at least a foot, and do you have plans for an aviary? Build as big as you can initially, with seperate rooms for breeding, young birds, racers and show birds.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

i dont know wot type of windows to put in i was thinking mesh wiring then put a sheet of hard plastic on hinges and cover the windows at night 

i am in south georgia

wot do you mean as climate?

the whole thing is gonna be on them big blocks cinderblocks i think is what there called

i plan on increasing in size later but now just 8x8 i will havea aviery at some point 

we plan on building 3 of them 

thanks


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Birds need plenty of natureal light and fresh air. Your area you can have attached aivirys to the loft a south view for the loft windows or aivery is best. As winter time allows more light with the sun offset then. And second best is a east view giving good morning light to the loft. West gives to much hot sun light in the summer less winter light. North gives little light for winter and summer. Just shaded light. You need to not give to much over head room in you loft so the birds can not fly much over your head Making it harder to catch birds. And they often are a little wilder when they know the can fly over you easy. Go 2 blocks high so rodents can not make a home as well under your loft. And you can get better air under it. What type of pigeons will or do you have.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

i have 4 white racing pigeons and 1 dove (seperated) plan on getting a couple more when we get this built tho


----------

